# Jean stretch capris...



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm actually looking for capris (jean capris and then regular material capris). But my problem is that wherever i go they fit me, but they are a little loose and baggy. I don't want skin tight pants, but I do want them to be fitting on my legs and butt area (not baggy...at all)

can anyone help me? and something affordable?


----------



## aziajs (Apr 25, 2008)

Have you tried DKNY?  I always like their jeans.  They have enough stretch to flatter without being too stretchy.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 25, 2008)

I like my american eagle jean stretch capris. They don't get all stretched out and baggy.


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 25, 2008)

You should check the Macy's junior section, THISISIT, or something like that. I'm sure you can find something within their junior brands like babyphat, guess, american rag, etc. Macy's always have great sales and I know that they're having friends and family April 30 - May 5 so you get an extra 20% off.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 29, 2008)

babyphat, old navy, american eagle, apple bottoms ..I think finidng jean strech capris shouldn't be too hard ..just try a bunch on till you find the right pair hehe .. I have a pair of baby phat ones I love ..if you don't mind the cat logo hehe .


----------

